# Blood Angels Land Raider Crusader



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Ok, this has what's been keeping me busy over the last week or two. Still work to do on the lenses, headlights and rear engine before I weather it and give it a coat of matt varnish.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Very clean, and very sexy


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

looks great so far. i can't wait to see this when it's done


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

thats a very crisp and clean paint job for sure. I actually like models that look "new" just as much as i like well weathered versions of the vehicles. I suppose most people like to make vehicles weathered and beaten up becuase its considered a more difficult painting challenge and very few imperial vehicles are new.

But still seeing something like this raider before all those effects gives a similar notion to seeing a brand new car, as if the land raider just rolled out of the factory ready to kill hordes of enemies for the first time.


----------

